# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  وقفة مع تحقيق "التوضيح" لابن الملقِّن

## الواحدي

وقفة مع تحقيق "التوضيح" لابن الملقِّن 
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
آخرَ شهر رمضان المبارك، انشغلت بكل ما قيل في شرح قول الرسول صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: "إنَّ الزّمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السَّماوات والأرض". ثم دخلت موقعنا، فوجدتُ المفاجأة السارَّة في انتظاري، ولم أصدِّق عينيّ... وكانت هذه المفاجأة هدية الأخ المفضال "الجليس الصالح" بمناسبة العيد: توضيح ابن الملقِّن، مصوَّرًا ومنسَّقًا في أبهى حلّة! جزاه الله عنَّا خير الجزاء، وأجزل له المثوبة في الدارين. وجزى الله خيرًا الأساتذة الأفاضل الذين حقّقوا الكتاب، ودار الفلاح، ووزارة الأوقاف القطرية.
وكان أوّل ما بحثتُ عنه في الكتاب: شرح الأحاديث التي ذُكرت فيها "استدارة الزمان"، رجاء الوقوف على مزيد فائدة حول الموضوع. ثم استوقفني هامش للمحقِّقين في الصفحة 151 من الجزء الثاني عشر حول شكل الحاء من ذي الحجَّة، فصرفني ذلك عن بحثي الأوَّل، ورحتُ أتتبَّع كل المواضع التي ورد فيها هذا اللفظ في الكتاب من خلال أحاديث البخاري. وأوصلتني هذه الجولة إلى: "باب رجم الحبلى من الزّنا إذا أحصنت" (من الصفحة 211 في الجزء الثالث). فاسترعت انتباهي بعض المواطن في التحقيق تستدعي الاستدراك، فقيَّدتُها. ثم رجعت إلى الفهارس، بحثًا عن أحد الأعلام، ووقعت عيني على فهرس الفرق والمذاهب والنِّحَل، فأمضيت معه وقتًا بالقراءة المتأنيِّة. وأردفتُ ذلك بفهرس الأيام والغزوات، ثم الأماكن والبلدان. وبعد ذلك طالعتُ صفحة من فهرس الكتب، فاستدعى ذلك رجوعي إلى المقدمة.
وخلال ذلك كله كنت أقيِّد ما أراه يستدعي الاستدراك... فاجتمع عدد لا بأس به من الملاحظات، رأيتُ من المفيد أن أقدِّمها لأخواني في الألوكة، ليتمّ الاطِّلاع عليها، أو نقدها؛ عساها تكون عونًا للمشرفين على تحقيق الكتاب في مراجعة عملهم.
هذه هي قصة وقفتي الأولى مع تحقيق توضيح ابن الملقِّن...
وقد رتّبت مقالي على عكس مسار "جولتي" في الكتاب، وذلك لأسباب منهجية اقتضتها مراعاة الأهم فالمهم.
ولست أدّعي بهذه الملاحظات نقدًا شاملا للتحقيق. وأرجو ألاّ يُستنتَج منها حكمٌ ما على نوع عمل المحققين. وإنّما هي ملاحظات محصورة العدد، تتعلَّق بمواضع معيَّنة من الكتاب؛ وهي حصيلة قراءة انتقائية أولى. وقد أثبتُّها للمدارسة، وبغية أن تكون محفِّزًا للمحقِّين على مراجعة عملهم. وأملي أن ينشروا المادة المجموعة من الاستدراكات التي قد يتوصَّلون إليها أو ينبِّههم إليها غيرهم في جزء يكون ملحقًا بالكتاب المطبوع، فتعمّ الفائدة ويُخدَم الكتاب مرَّة أخرى. ولو لم يكن لهم من الفضل إلا نفض الغبار عن هذا السفر الضخم وإخراجه للناس لكفى به فضلاً. جزاهم الله عنّا خير الجزاء.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

رواية أبي الوقت؟ 
جاء في مقدمة التحقيق، وهي بقلم المشرف: الأستاذ خالد الرباط (1/408):
"وتحرير لفظ الصحيح بما يتوافق مع رواية المصنف –وهي رواية أبي الوقت، عن الداودي، عن الحموي، عن الفربري، عن البخاري- أمر هام ليتم إخراج الكتاب بصورة مرضية ولذلك أثبتنا نص البخاري من نص ((اليونينية)) (ونقصد باليونينية الطبعة السلطانية) الذي حرّره شرف الدين اليونيني عن أبي ذر وغيره من رواة الصحيح، والمطبوع بأمر من السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني سنة 1311هـ.
وحاولنا أن نراعي اختلاف الروايات في متن المصنف، وأثبتنا روايته قدر المستطاع، وربما أشرنا إلى اختلافها عن رواية اليونيني ونبهنا على ذلك في الحاشية، وذلك من خلال الشروح والكتب التي اهتمت بالروايات..."
ثم يقول:
"من أجل كل ذلك أدرجنا متن البخاري كاملا مضبوطًا بالشكل التام كما جاء في النسخة السلطانية، ثم أبقينا على متن البخاري كما ذكره المصنف؛ حرصًا على المقارنة بين النصين حيث إن متن الصحيح عند المصنف من رواية أبي الوقت، عن الداودي، عن الحموي، عن الفربري، عن البخاري وهذه الرواية يوجد فيها اختلافات زيادةً ونقصانًا، تقديمًا وتأخيرًا عن نسخة اليونيني ولا يخفى ما في ذلك من أهمية؛ لأن الشارح يشرح ألفاظ الحديث كما جاء في روايته."
وهذا الكلام فيه إشكال. فصاحبه يقرّر محاولة مراعاة اختلاف الروايات وإثبات الرواية التي اعتمدها المصنِّف قدر المستطاع، ثم يقرِّر أنَّه أدرج متن البخاري كاملا مضبوطًا بالشكل التام كما جاء في النسخة السلطانية. 
هذه واحدة...
والمسألة الثانية هي: قوله: "أدرجنا متن البخاري كاملا مضبوطًا بالشكل التام كما جاء في النسخة السلطانية". وهذا لا يستقيم، لأنَّ النسخة السلطانية (اليونينية) جامعة لكل الروايات التي استند إليها واضعها، والروايات مثبتتة بالرموز؛ فإذا أنت جرَّدتَها مِن رموزها، لم تظل هي هي، بل تتحوّل إلى شيء آخر شبيه بطبعة المرحوم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي المتميزة بالترجيح التلفيقي بين الروايات. ومتن اليونينية مجرَّدًا من رموزه ليس رواية مستقلة حتى يُعتمَد، بل تمّ وضعه مراعاةً لشروط فنّيّة دقيقة التزمها واضعه. وإثبات لفظ في المتن أو إثبات لفظ آخر في الهامش ليس عملاً ترجيحيًّا، بل كان خاضعًا للشروط المشار إليها.
والمسألة الثالثة هي: قوله: "وهذه الرواية يوجد فيها اختلافات زيادةً ونقصانًا، تقديمًا وتأخيرًا عن نسخة اليونيني". وهذا وهْمٌ آخر، لأنَّ النسخة اليونينية متضمِّنة لرواية أبي الوقت، وليست شيئًا مغايرًا. ونحن لا يمكننا معرفة رواية أبي الوقت بشكل كامل متكامل إلا من خلال اليونينية.
وإذا كان الأستاذ يقصد متن اليونينية مجرَّدًا من رموز الروايات، فقد تتبعت بعض المواطن من تحقيق "التوضيح"، فوجدتُ ذلك غير ملتزَم به اطّرادًا (انظر على سبيل المثال: الاستدراك رقم: 18 و19 من هذه المشاركة)
وقد ذكر ابن الملقّن رواية أبي الوقت في مقدّمة كتابه، وكلامه يوحي أنّه اعتمدها متنًا لشرحه؛ بيد أنّه لم يصرِّح بذلك.
ولكن بما أنّ المحقق فهم كلامه على ذلك النحو، فلْيكن النقد بناءًا على ما التزمه المحقِّق في تحقيقه وصرَّح به.
وقد قمت بـ "جولة استطلاعية" في الكتاب، فوجدتُ أنّ شرط مراعاة رواية أبي الوقت لم يتوفَّر في المواطن التي راجعتُها، وهي:


_ 1 _
**** "فَحَمِىَ الْوَحْىُ وَتَتَابَعَ" (البخاري/رقم:4)
في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقا لليونينية، وكذا لما قرره ابن حجر في "الفتح": "فَحَمِىَ الْوَحْىُ وَتَوَاتَرَ".
لكنّنا نجد ابن الملقّن يقول في الشرح (2/312): "السادس: قوله: (فحمي الوحي وتتابع) هما بمعنى فأكد أحدهما بالآخر"، ويقول (2/313): "وألْحَقَت ذلك بقولها: وتتابع، لئلا يقع التمثيل بالشمس من كل الجهات"!!
وهذا يدل على أن ابن الملقّن لم يلتزم رواية أبي الوقت، وأنه في مواضع يورد غيرَها؛ لأنه ينقل عن غيره من الشرَّاح الذين سبقوه.

_ 2 _
**** في الصفحة رقم 7 من الجزء الثالث: "وَلاَ يُكَفَّرُ صَاحِبُهَا إِلاَّ بالشِّرْكِ".
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقا لما ذكره القسطلاني وابن حجر: "وَلاَ يَكْفُرُ صَاحِبُهَا إِلاَّ بالشِّرْكِ".

_ 3 _
**** في الصفحة رقم 279 من الجزء الثالث (الحديث رقم: 63): "رواه موسى وعلي بن عبد الحميد، عن سليمان عن ثابت، عن أنس، عن النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم. بهذا." (البخاري)/رقم: 61
و"بهذا" لا وجود لها في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر في "الفتح".


_ 4 _
**** "كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم يُعْجِبُه التَّيَمُّنُ فِي تَنَعُّلِهِ وتَرَجُّلِهِ، فِي شَأْنِهِ كُلِّهِ" (البخاري/168)
في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: "وَفِي شَأْنِهِ كُلِّهِ".

والغريب أنّ الشارح أثبت ذلك (4/222)، لكنّ المحققين لم يلتفتوا إليه!

_ 5 _
**** "فَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْثَرَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ مِنْ غَرْفَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فَاغْتَرَفَ بِهَا فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ". (البخاري/199).
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: " ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَيْه".

_ 6 _
**** "أَتَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فَأَخْرَجْنَا لَهُ مَاءً فِى تَوْرٍ مِنْ صُفْرٍ فَتَوَضَّأَ..." (البخاري/رقم: 197)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: ""أَتَانَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم – فَأَخْرَجْنَا..."

_ 7 _
**** في الصفحة 572 من الجزء الرابع: "وَأَدْخَلَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ وَالْبَرَاءُ بْنُ عَازِبٍ يَدَهُ فِى الطَّهُورِ ، وَلَمْ يَغْسِلْهَا ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ"
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: "وَأَدْخَلَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ وَالْبَرَاءُ بْنُ عَازِبٍ يَدَيْهِمَا فِى الطَّهُورِ..."

_ 8 _
**** في الصفحة 134 من الجزء الخامس: "عَنْ عُرْوَةَ وَعَنْ عَمْرَةَ عَنْ عَائشَة" (البخاري/رقم: 327)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: ""عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ عَمْرَةَ، عَنْ عَائشَة".

_ 9 _
**** "ثُمَّ نَهَى أَنْ يَبْزُقَ الرَّجُلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ أَوْ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ ، وَلَكِنْ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ أَوْ تَحْتَ قَدَمِهِ الْيُسْرَى" (البخاري/رقم: 414)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر والقسطلاني: "(...) وَلَكِنْ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ وَتَحْتَ قَدَمِهِ الْيُسْرَى"

_ 10 _
**** في الصفحة 594 من الجزء الخامس: "باب الاغتسالِ إذا أسلم [وربْطِ الأسيرِ أيضًا في المسجد. وكان شُرَيْح يأمر الغريمَ أنْ يُحْبَس إلى سارية المسجد]". وفي الهامش: "لم تقع في الأصل، وهي من اليونينية".
والذي في اليونينية أنّ تلك الإضافة مضبَّبٌ عليها في رواية أبي الوقت، والالتزام بشرط مطابقة روايته يقتضي ألاَّ تضاف.
_ 11 _
**** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "حدَّثَنا اللَّيْثُ قال: حدَّثَنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ"
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية: "حدَّثَنا اللَّيْثُ قال: حدَّثَنِي سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ"
_ 12 _
**** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "حدَّثَنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ سَمِعَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ قال"
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية: "حدَّثَنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ أَنَّه سَمِعَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ قال"

_ 13 _
**** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "فَانْطَلَقَ إِلَى نَخْلٍ قَرِيبٍ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ ، فَاغْتَسَلَ ثُمَّ دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ"
وفي اليونينية: ""فَانْطَلَقَ إِلَى نَخْلٍ (أو: نَجْلٍ)" كُتِبَت بحاء معجمة من الجانبين، للدلالة على أنَّها وردَت بها الرواية باللفظين: "نَخْل" و"نَجْل"؛ لكنّه لم يُشِر إلى رواة كلِّ لفظ.
وقد أشار ابن حجر إلى ذلك، فقال: "في أكثر الروايات بالخاء المعجمة، وفي النسخة المقروءة على أبي الوقت بالجيم. وصوَّبها بعضهم وقال: "والنَّجْلُ: الماءُ القليلُ، وقيل: الجاري". وكذا قال القسطلاني.
والمحققون أثبتوها بالخاء في المتن وبالجيم في الشرح. إذ نقرأ (5/599): "سابعها: قوله: (فانطلق إلى نجل) كذا الرواية هنا، وفي مسلم وغيرهما بالنون والخاء المعجمة"
وهذا خطأ منهم في القراءة وتسليم للنسّاخ بالصواب. لماذا؟
لنقرأ الفقرة كاملة:
"سابعها: قوله: (فانطلق إلى نجل) كذا الرواية هنا، وفي مسلم وغيرهما بالنون والخاء المعجمة، أي: انطلق إلى نخيل فيه ماء، وزعم ابن دريد أنّه بالجيم، وهو الماء القليل المنبعث، وقيل الجاري".
وممّا زاد في تعقيد هذه الفقرة: الرقم الذي اعتمده المحقِّقون. فلْنقرأها برقم مغاير، ليتضح المقصود:
"سابعها: قوله: (فانطلق إلى نخل). كذا الرواية هنا وفي مسلم وغيرهما، بالنون والخاء المعجمة؛ أي: انطلق إلى نخيل فيه ماء. وزعم ابن دريد أنّه بالجيم، وهو الماء القليل المنبعث، وقيل الجاري".
فابن الملقّن يعتبر الرواية هنا وفي مسلم " بالنون والخاء المعجمة"، ثم يذكر مَن قرأها بالجيم.
فإن قلت: كيف يثبتها ابن الملقّن بالخاء، ورواية أبي الوقت، حسب ابن حجر، بالجيم؟ فالجواب هو أنّ ابن الملقّن ينقل عن غيره من الشروح، ويقع له أن ينسى الرواية التي اعتمدها فيثبت غيرها لأنّ غيره اعتمدها في شرحه.

_ 14 _
*** "لأَمَرْتُهُم   أَنْ يُصَلُّوا هَكَذا" (البخاري/رقم: 572)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية: "أَنْ يُصَلُّوهَا هَكَذَا"

_ 15 _
**** "حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنَا جَعْفَرُ بْنُ عَوْنٍ" (البخاري/رقم: 633)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: "حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ مَنصُورٍ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنَا جَعْفَرُ بْنُ عَوْنٍ"
وكلام ابن الملقّن في الشرح (6/388) يشي بأنّه لم يعتمد رواية أبي الوقت في هذا الموضع، أو نسي ذلك لمّا نقل شروح غيره.

_ 16 _ 
**** "إِذَا سَمِعْتُمُ الإِقَامَةَ فَامْشُوا إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ ، وَعَلَيْكُمْ بِالسَّكِينَةِ وَالْوَقَارِ وَلاَ تُسْرِعُوا ، فَمَا أَدْرَكْتُمْ فَصَلُّوا وَمَا فَاتَكُمْ فَأَتِمُّوا" (البخاري/رقم: 636)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما أكّده ابن حجر: "وَعَلَيْكُمُ السَّكِينَةَ (أو: السَّكينَةُ) وَالْوَقَارَُ وَلاَ تُسْرِعُوا"

_ 17 _
**** "دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ وَهْوَ مُغْضَبٌ فَقُلْتُ مَا أَغْضَبَكَ فَقَالَ وَاللَّهِ مَا أَعْرِفُ مِنْ أُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم شَيْئًا إِلاَّ أَنَّهُمْ يُصَلُّونَ جَمِيعًا" (البخاري/650)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت على وجه التحقيق، وفقًا لليونينية ولما صرَّح به القسطلاني: "وَاللَّهِ مَا أَعْرِفُ مِنْ مُحَمَّدٍ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم شَيْئًا إِلاَّ أَنَّهُمْ يُصَلُّونَ جَمِيعًا".
وقال القسطلاني بعد ذلك: "أي: ما أعرف من شريعة محمد صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم شيئًا لم يتغيّر عمَّا كان عليه إلا الصلاة في جماعة. فحذف المضاف لدلالة الكلام عليه."
وقال ابن حجر: "ووقع في رواية أبي الوقت: "مِنْ أَمْرِ مُحَمَّدٍ". لكن القسطلاني أورد كلامه بشيء من التحفُّظ،
لأنَّ الإشكال في هذا الرمز: "عط" في اليونينية. وأظنّني اهتديتُ إلى مدلوله، بحمد الله؛ لكنّني لن أبوح به هنا، لأنه جزء من بحث طويل عن "اليونينية" هو قيد الإنجاز بإذن الله...
ثم إذا انتقلنا إلى شرح ابن الملقّن (6/430)، وجدناه يشرح غير ما هو ثابت من رواية أبي الوقت! وذلك، كما ذكرتُ آنفًا، لأنه ينقل الشرح، فينسى لفظ الرواية.

_ 18 _
**** « أَلاَ أُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِأَمْرٍ إِنْ أَخَذْتُمْ بِهِ أَدْرَكْتُمْ مَنْ سَبَقَكُمْ وَلَمْ يُدْرِكْكُمْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَكُمْ ، وَكُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ مَنْ أَنْتُمْ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْهِ ، إِلاَّ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِثْلَهُ..." (البخاري/رقم: 843)
الذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية ولما ذكره ابن حجر: "أَلاَ أُحَدِّثُكُمْ! إِنْ أَخَذْتُمْ، أَدْرَكْتُمْ مَنْ سَبَقَكُمْ وَلَمْ يُدْرِكْكُمْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَكُمْ"

_ 19 _
**** في الصفحة رقم 7 من الجزء السابع: "كتاب صلاة الخوف". وفي الهامش: "من اليونينية".
وجملة "كتاب صلاة الخوف" لا وجود لها في اليونينية؛ بل الذي فيها: "باب صلاة الخوف"، ثم أشار إلى أنَّها في رواية أبي الوقت: "أبواب صلاة الخوف".
وكان على المحققين أن يثبتوا هذا العنوان، أي: "أبواب صلاة الخوف".

_ 20 _
**** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "وقول الله تعالى: "وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ..."
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية: "وقال الله تعالى: "وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ..."
_ 21 _
**** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ" إلى قوله..."
وكان ينبغي أن يكون النص، حسب رواية أبي الوقت، وفقا لليونينية: " وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح" إلى قوله..."

_ 22 _
**** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "إلى قوله: "مُهِينًا"
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية: "إلى قوله: "عَذَابًا مُهِينًا".

_ 23 _
**** "والنَّاسُ كُلُّهُمْ فِي صَلاَةٍ" (البخاري/رقم: 944)
والذي في رواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية: "والنَّاسُ كُلُّهُمْ فِي الصَّلاَةِ"

_ 24 _
***** "كَانُوا إِذَا صَلَّوْا مَعَ النَّبِىِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ مِنَ الرُّكُوعِ قَامُوا قِيَامًا حَتَّى يَرَوْنَهُ قَدْ سَجَدَ"(البخاري/رقم: 747)
ولفظ "يرونه" مطابق لرواية أبي الوقت، وفقًا لليونينية وللقسطلاني.
لكن...
جاء في "التوضيح (7/33): "وقوله في حديث البراء: (حتى يروه قد سجد) كذا بخط الدمياطي: (يروه)، وبخط شيخنا قطب الدين في ((شرحه)): يرونه."
وفي المتن (7/30) أثبته المحققون: "حَتَّى يَرَوْنَهُ" دون الإشارة إلى اختيار الشارح ومعتمده!!
... إلى آخره.
ونكتفي بهذا القدر...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

الشمسية.. وابنتا طوط! 

_ 25 _
** (33/41-42): نقرأ: "وكان عند ملك السند رجل من الشمسية"! ثم نقرأ: "فسأله الشمسي"! "فقال الشمسي"!
وهذا من غرائب التصحيفات! وهي تذكِّرنا بطوامّ المستشرقين في هذا الميدان... والأغرب من ذلك كله أنّ المحققين أدرجوا اسم "الشمسية" ضمن فهرس الفرق والمذاهب والنِّحل (انظر: ج36/ص7)!! وزاد في غرابة ذلك كله أنَّ المشرف على التحقيق، الأستاذ خالد الرباط، قد انتدب نفسه لإنجاز ما سمّاه "التعليقات العقدية" (انظر: المقدمة، ص33)، وأدرج هذه المسألة ضمن قائمة منجزات التحقيق (انظر: المقدمة، ص414).
ولم يسأل المحققون أنفسهم: من تكون فرقة "الشمسية" هذه؟ ولماذا أُطلِق عليها هذا الاسم؟ ومن تكلَّم عنها في كتب المقالات والفِرَق؟ ولو فعلوا ذلك، لعصموا عملهم من هذه الزلّة القبيحة...
ولست أدري ما الذي صرفهم عن الرجوع إلى مصدر الخبر للتأكد من ضبط النص؟ والخبر موجود بتمامه في كتاب ابن المرتضى، في ترجمة معمّر بن عبّاد السلمي، وهو ينقل نقلا وفيًّا عن "طبقات المعتزلة" للقاضي عبد الجبَّار.
والصواب: "السُّمَنيّة"، الطائفة المعروفة.
وقد وهِم بعضهم فسمّاهم الشمسية، وأشار إلى أنهم كانوا يعبدون الشمس! ووهمه ناتج عن تصحيف للفظ "السُّمَنِيَّ  ". وهذا من بيّنات الأوهام، لأنّ السُّمَنِيّة كانوا دهرية يقولون بقِدَم العالَم، ولا علاقة لهم بعبادة الشمس.
وليس في "طبقات المعتزلة" لابن المرتضى (وهو جزء من "المنية والأمل" له): "محمد بن الحسن، وأبو يوسف، وأبو حنيفة" بل: "فلان وفلان، وعَدَّ جماعةً مِن الفقهاء". ولعله لم يذكره تعصبًا لمذهبه ومنهجه في كتابه. 
وفيه: "أليس لهذا الدين مَن يناضل عنه؟" وفي مطبوعة "التوضيح": "ليس".
وفيه: "كما استحال أن يقال: يقدر أن يكون عاجزا أو جاهلا". وفي المطبوعة: "تكون".

_ 26 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/9)، نكتشف فرقة جديدة اسمها: "المشبرسة"!
والصواب: "المشبِّهة"، كما هو مثبَت في أصل الكتاب.

_ 27 _
** وفي فهرس الأيام والغزوات، نجد: "الخوارج" (36/19)! و"الزنادقة"! و"اليهود" (36/23)!
_ 28 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه، نقرأ: "بجران" (36/23)! ونعود إلى الأصل (21/112) فنكتشف غزوة اسمها: "غزوة بجران"!!
والصواب: "بُحْران"، بالحاء المهملة، كما أثبِتَت في الفهرس نفسه (36/40)، لكنها لم تُستدرَك في الأصل.
وفي آخر سطر من (21/111) اضطراب في العبارة، لعله ناشىء عن سقط...

_ 29 _
** وفي فهرس الأماكن (36/52) نقرأ: "الأبنار"!
والصواب: "الأنبار، كما في أصل الكتاب.

_ 30 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/63) نقرأ "الرثينة"، وكذا في متن الكتاب (12/288). 
والصواب: "الدَّثِينة"، بِدال مفتوحة وثاء مكسورة. كذا جاءت في كتب البلدان، وكذا أثبِتَت (بالدال) في شرح ابن بطّال. و"الدُّثَينة" بالتصغير موضع أيضًا. والله أعلم.

_ 31 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/63): "الرمضاء"!
وعدّ الرمضاء من المواضع من فوادح الأخطاء...
_ 32 _
** وقرأت في الفهرس نفسه (36/80) "المنجشانية"، فذهبت للتأكّد من ضبطها في موضعها (11/69)، فوجدت التالي في الصفحة (11/70):
"وقد أسلفنا حديث أم سلمة في فضل الإحرام من بيت المقدس. وتضعيف ابن قدامة بابن إسحاق، وإضرابه عن أم حكيم الراوية، عن أم سلمة ليس بجيد".
وفيه وهلتان، الله أعلم:
_ الأولى: في ضبط "اضرابه". والصواب: "وأضرابه" (ويقصد ابن أبي فديك).
_ الثانية: في الرقم؛ لأن الفاصلة لا شيء يبرر وجودها بين "إسحاق" و"أضرابه"، لاتصال المعنى. وإن كان ولا بد، فموضعها بعد "أضرابه".
ويقرأ النص بهذا الشكل:
""وقد أسلفنا حديث أم سلمة في فضل الإحرام من بيت المقدس. وتضعيف ابن قدامة بابن إسحاق وأضرابه، عن أم حكيم الراوية، عن أم سلمة ليس بجيد".
وذلك أنَّ ابن قدامة لم يُضرِب عن أم حكيم وأم سلمة. وأنّى له ذلك، وطرق الحديث تكاد تكون منحصرة فيهما؟ بينما ليست منحصرة في ابن إسحاق وابن أبي فديك.
وكأنّ مراد ابن الملقِّن أنّ هذا الحديث لا يضعَّف لوجود ابن إسحاق في سنده، بل لعلل أخرى أقوى وأجوَد، وقد أوردها في "البدر المنير". وقد قال في "البدر": "فلْيُتأمَّل". وأضيف هنا أنّ كلامي في هذه المسألة ليس على سبيل الجزم، بل هو دعوة للتأمّل.
أو لعلّه قصد أنّ التضعيف بابن إسحاق وابن أبي فديك لا يصح إطلاقه.
والحديث ضعَّفه الألباني...
أقول هذا بتحفّظ شديد، وقد أكون مخطئًا...
والله أعلم.

_ 33 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/91): "ثيبر"
والصواب: "ثبير"، كما هو مضبوط في موضعه من الكتاب بل وفي الصفحة نفسها من الفهرس.

_ 34 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/95): "حمْيَر".
وعدُّها من الأماكن: خطأ. وكذا الأمر بالنسبة إلى "دوس" (36/98)، و"هوازن" (36/124).
وكذا الأمر أيضا بالنسبة إلى "سيف البحر" (36/103)، إذ العبارة لا تعني موضعًا بعينه، بل: ساحل البحر.

_ 35 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/247): "كسوثنى"!
والصواب: "كوثى"، أو "كوثي"

_ 36 _
** وفي الفهرس نفسه (36/114): "مر الزهران"!
وهو من تصحيف المملي ومتابعة الناسخ...

_ 37 _
** وفي فهرس الكتب (36/169): "الزاهر لابن شعبان"، وفي موضعه من الكتاب (8/250): "ونقل ابن التين عن ابن شعبان أنه قال في ((زاهره))"
والصواب: "في ((زاهيه))"، كما ورد في موضع آخر من الكتاب، حيث صرَّح أنَّ ابن التين ينقل عن "الزاهي" لأبي إسحاق (ابن شعبان). انظر: 13/412. 

_ 38 _ 
** وفي فهرس الكتب (36/169): "الزاهي للشيرازي".
وهذا وهْمٌ شنيع من المحققين! فقد قرأ أحدهم (15/554 و628): "قال الشيخ أبو إسحاق في ((زاهيه))"، فظنَّ أنّ المؤلف يعني أبا إسحاق الشيرازي. وإنَّما هو أبو إسحاق ابن شعبان. والله أعلم.

_ 39 _
** وفي الصفحة نفسها من فهرس الكتب: "الزهر لابن عبدون".
وبالعودة إلى موضعه من الكتاب (18/574)، نقرأ: "وذكر ابن عبدون في كتابه ((الزهر))".
ولعلها: "في كمامة الزهر". وهو شرح لقصيدة ابن عبدون ألّفه ابن بدرون. ولعلّ السهو في العزو إلى ابن عبدون من ابن الملقّن أو من الناسخ. والله أعلم.

_ 40 _
** وفي الصفحة نفسها (18/574) تصحيف شنيع، حيث نقرأ:
"وزعم قوم أنهم من ولد طوط، من ابنتيه: دريني وراعوشاء"!
والصواب: لوط. 
وفي مروج الذهب: "وزعم قوم أنّ الفرس من ولد لوط، من ابنتيه: زهى ورعوى".
وفي "نهاية الأرب": "وزعم قوم أن الفرس من ولد لوط من ابنتيه رشا ورغوشا."
وفي "تاريخ دمشق"، عن الكلبي: "زغر ورية"
وفي تفسير الماوردي: "زينا ورميا"
وفيه أيضا: "رقية وعروبة"، ولعلها "رية" ووقع التصحيف من الناسخ أو غيره.
وفي تاريخ الطبري: "ريثا وزعريا"
وفي "البداية والنهاية: "ريثا وزعرتا"
وفي "معجم البلدان": "رُبَة وزغر"

_ 41 _
** وفي الصفحة نفسها: "أنهم من ولد حارس بن ناسور بن سام".
وهذه أيضًا وهلة مستشنعة...
والصواب: "أنهم من ولد فارس بن ناسور بن سام".
جاء في "الكامل في التاريخ": "والفرس بنو فارس بن تيرش بن ماسور بن سام".
وفي تاريخ الطبري: "والفرس بنو فارس بن تيرش بن نوح". 

_ 42 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/343): "(والسنن من طريق الطحاوي عن المزني وعنه)
وفي الكتاب (33/598): "و((السنن)) من طريق الطحاوي، عن المزني، (عنه)" وجاء في الهامش: "في الأصل: وعنه، والمثبت هو الصواب".
فهل كُتِبت المقدمة قبل التحقيق؟
ولو استند المحقق إلى "البدر المنير"، لعلّل تصويبه بما لا يدع مجالا للشك.
وقائمة مصادر ابن الملقّن المذكورة في "التوضيح" تكاد تكون مطابقة لما ذكره في "البدر المنير"، وكان ينبغي اعتمادها للمقابلة والتصحيح وتحقيق أسماء بعض الكتب.

_ 43 _
** (1/348): "الأحكام للمجد ابن تيمية، لعله: المنتقى"
في "البدر المنير" التصريح بذلك، حيث أورده مع كتب الأحكام.

_ 44 _
** (1/354): "(وابن الجوزي)((التحقيق في أحاديث الخلاف))".
في "البدر المنير": "وخلافيات الحافظ جمال الدين أبي الفرج بن الجوزي المسمّاة: "التحقيق في أحاديث التعليق".
وهذا هو عنوانه الصحيح.
فقد وضعه في الأصل كالتخريج لأحاديث كتاب (التعليق) للإمام (أبي يعلى الفراء محمد بن الحسين)

والدليل على ذلك أنَّ الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي سمّى كتابه: "تنقيح التحقيق في أحاديث التعليق"

_ 45 _
** وفي الصفحة 291 من المقدمة: "وعن ((التحقيق)) لابن الجوزي _ وسماه ((الخلافيات))_"
وابن الملقِّن لم يسمِّ كتاب ابن الجوزي بـ "الخلافيات" في "البدر المنير"، بل قال: "وخلافيات الحافظ جمال الدين أبي الفرج بن الجوزي، المسمّاة بـ "التحقيق في أحاديث التعليق"، وهي مفيدة".
فابن الملقّن يشير إلى موضوع الكتاب (التحقيق)، ولا يقترح له عنوانًا، ولا يضع له اسمًا آخر.
وهو إذا أطلق "الخلافيات" في كتابه، فإنما يقصد خلافيات البيهقي حصرًا.

_ 46 _
** (1/356): "(وابن الجوزي في آخر معجمه)"
بينما في آخر الكتاب: "وابن الجوزي في آخر تلقيحه"!!
فهل كُتبت المقدمة قبل تحقيق الكتاب؟!
والذي في "البدر المنير": "والحافظ : أَبُو الْفرج بن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي آخر كِتَابه الْمُسَمَّى ب «تلقيح فهوم أهل الْأَثر فِي الْمَغَازِي وَالسير".

_ 47 _
** (1/359): "(والمطرزي)"
مرّ عليه المحقق...
وفي "البدر المنير": "والمُطَرِّزِيّ فِي "مغربه" ، وَمَا أَكثر فَوَائده ."
وهو: "المغرب في ترتيب المعرب".

_ 48 _
** (1/361): "(والحازمي في مؤتلفه ومختلفه)"
مرّ عليه المحقق، وكذا فعل مع عناوين أُخَر...
وفي "البدر المنير": " (والحافظ أَبُو بكر الْحَازِمِي) فِي تأليفه الْمُسَمَّى بـ: "الْمُخْتَلف والمؤتلف فِي أَسمَاء الْأَمَاكِن"

_ 49 _
** (1/363): "(وبقي النقل له)"
وفي خاتمة الكتاب: "ونفي النقل له"!
وفي "البدر المنير": "نقي النقل له"!!
وهو الصواب؛ يشهد له ضبطه في "الوافي بالوفيات"، و"سير أعلام النبلاء"، و"تذكرة الحفّاظ".

_ 50 _
** في خاتمة الكتاب (33/599): "و((إيضاح الشك)) للحافظ عبد الغني المقبري"
وفي المقدمة (1/351): "(وإيضاح الشك للحافظ عبد الغني المصري)"!! 
والحافظ عبد الغني بن سعيد مصري، أزدي حَجْري، مِن أَزْد الحَجْر.
والعنوان الصحيح للكتاب هو: "إيضاح الإشكال"، لا "الشك"، كما صرّح به صاحب "تدريب الراوي" ومغلطاي في شرح ابن ماجه وغيرهما.
وبما أنّ العنوان (إيضاح الإشكال) غير تام، فمن الوارد أن يكون لفظ "الشك" جزءًا من تتمّته. والله أعلم.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

_ 51 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/353): "(وابن بدر الموصلي وغيرهم)"
مرّ به المحقق دون توضيح.
والحديث عن كتب المراسيل. وعنوان الكتاب هو: "الوقوف على الموقوف"، لضياء الدين أبي حفص عمر بن بدر الموصلي. والله أعلم.

_ 52 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/353): "(وابن بدر الموصلي في موضوعاتهم)"
وسكت المحقق عن عنوان الكتاب. وهو: "المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب بقولهم لم يصح شيء في هذا الباب". وله أيضا: "العقيدة الصحيحة في الموضوعات الصريحة" في الباب نفسه.

_ 53 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/364): "((مرج البحرين في فوائد المشرقين والمغربين. المستوفى في أسماء المصطفى))"!
وهذا من الأخطاء التي يقع فيها عدد من المحققين والباحثين، إذ يدمجون عنوانين ويعتبرونهما عنوانًا لكتاب واحد، لتجاورهما في بعض المصادر.
فالمستوفى لا علاقة له بمرج البحرين؛ بل جاء ذكرهما متجاورين في بعض المصادر، فظن المحقق أنهما كتاب واحد.
وقد أشار صاحب "كشف الظنون" إلى "المستوفى" مفرَدًا، وأشار أيضا إلى أن السخاوي ذكره في "القول البديع".
بل ذكره تصريحًا ابن الملقّن نفسه في كتابه: "غاية السول"!! وعدم التفات المحققين إلى كتب ابن الملقّن في تحقيق "التوضيح" من الغرائب! 

_ 54 _
** (1/353)" "الجوزقاني".
وفي السطر الذي يليه "الجوزقاني"!

_ 55 _
** (1/346) يسرد المؤلف الكتب المفردة لذكر الضعفاء، ويذكر ابن الجوزي.
فيذكر المحقق كتاب الموضوعات وكتاب العلل المتناهية، ويغفل عن "الضعفاء" له وهو مطبوع.

_ 56 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/347): "(وكلام ابن القطّان على الكبرى) ((بيان الوهم والإيهام الواقعين في كتاب الأحكام))"
وكذا قال المؤلّف في خاتمة الكتاب.
لكن في "البدر المنير": "وعلى "الوسطى" اعتراضات للحافظ أبي الحسين بن الْقطَّان".
والصواب هو ما ذكره في "البدر المنير"، وتشهد له مقدمة ابن القطّان لكتابه.
ولعلّ ابن الملقّن كتب ما كتب في "التوضيح" سهوًا.

_ 57 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/349): "(ومختصرة للذهبي)"
والصواب: "ومختصره للذهبي".

_ 58 _
** وفي المقدمة (1/213): "لأن القديم لا تحيله الأعراض".
والصواب: "تحلّ به". والله أعلم.

_ 59 _
** (1/213): "لمباينته تعالى وأسمائه وصفاته حكمَ أسماء المخلوقين وصفاتهم"
كذا هو أيضا في "عمدة القاري".
والصواب: "لمباينته تعالى في أسمائه وصفاته حكمَ أسماء المخلوقين وصفاتهم". 
والكلام للمهلّب، ينقله عنه ابن بطّال في شرحه.

_ 60 _
** (1/213): "بيان عدم اللزوم في حقه تعالى".
والصواب: "وبيان عدم اللزوم..."

_ 61 _
** (1/220): "بل هو منهي عن الحلف بصفة الفعل؛ لقول القائل: وحق السماء، وحق زيد".
والصواب: "كقول القائل".

_ 62 _
** (1/212): "وكذلك قالوا للطلع إذا انفتق عنه: كافره الضحك"
والخطأ في الرقم. والصواب: "وكذلك قالوا للطلع إذا انفتق عنه كافرُه: الضَّحْك"
والمعروف: كافوره، وهو: وعاء طلع النخل. ويصح كافر.
وممّا يؤاخذ به المحقّقون: إهمالهم للشكل في المواضع التي يقتضيها. وتجدهم أحيانًا يشكلون "قال"، ويتركون بجوارها كلمة يصعب ضبطها إلا بالرجوع إلى المعاجم...

_ 63_
** (1/226): "وإنما وصف الكلم بالصعود إليه فمحال أيضا".
والصواب: "وأمَّا وصف الكلم..."

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

استدراكات منثورة
_ 64 -
** (31/215): "فلم يرى عليها حدًّا".
والصواب: "فلم يَرَ عليها..."
وأصل خبر عمر، رضي الله عنه، في مصنّف ابن شيبة، وفي "الاستذكار" أيضًا، وفي "المحلّى" (وفيه: "فمارَّها عمر وكساها، وأوصى بها قومها خيرًا)؛ بل أورده ابن حجر في الفتح! ولم يتعرّض له المحققون...

_ 65 _
** (31/216): "فأخبر أنهم مستوصى بهم محتاجون أن يقبل إحسانهم ويتجاوز عن مسيئهم".
و"مسيئهم" في هذا الموضع لعلها نتيجة انتقال نظر من الناسخ، لأنها وردت قبلها بسطر. والذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "ويتجاوز عن إساءتهم". وهو الصواب الذي يستقيم به نظم الكلام.

_ 66 _
** (31/216): "وقال لم نعرف هذا الأمر إلا لهذا الحي من قريش".
الذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "لن يُعرَف هذا الأمر إلا لهذا الحي من قريش". وهو الصواب، لأنه مطابق لمتن الحديث. وكان ينبغي التنبيه إلى ذلك.

_ 67 _
** (31/217): "الرعاع-بفتح الراء-: الشباب الأوغاد، ذكره في "الصحاح" (في الهامش: إحالة: 3/1220) وفي "الصحاح": "الرعاع: الأحداث الطغام"!!
وكان ينبغي التنبيه إلى ذلك...

_ 68 _
** (31/218): "وأن لا يعوها ولا يضعوها على مواضعها".
وفي متن الحديث: "وأن لا يعوها وأن لا يضعوها على مواضعها". وكان ينبغي التنبيه إلى ذلك.

_ 69 _
** (31/218): "وقوله: (يطيرونها عند كل مطير)."
وهذا سهو فادح، لأنّ في متن الحديث: "يطيِّرها عنكَ كُلُّ مُطَيِّرٍ". 
ولعلّها: "يطير بها عنك كلّ مطيّر"، وهي إحدى الروايات، تصحّفت على يد الناسخ أو المحقق.

_ 70 _
** (31/218): وروي – كما قال ابن التين- بالعين المهملة والصاد، قال: ولعله من قولهم فلان أعصب. أي: لا ناصر له. والمعصوب: الضعيف. ومن قولهم: عصبت الشاة إذا انكسر أحد قرنيها وأعصبتها أنا."
وهنا عدة أخطاء فادحة، تعود كلها إلى إثبات "الصاد" بدل "الضاد". ولو كانت بالصاد، لقال المؤلف: "بالعين والصاد المهملتين"؛ ولكنه كان دقيقا فميّز وفصل. فكل ما هو في هذا النص بالصاد إنما الصواب فيه الضاد. وكان على المحققين "التحقق" من ضبطهم بالعودة إلى المعاجم؛ ولو تذكّروا اسم ناقة الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم لانتبهوا إلى مزلق الإهمال. وكان يكفيهم ذلك كله الرجوعُ إلى "فتح الباري"...

_ 71 _
** (31/219): "وقوله لسعيد بن زيد: (ليقولن العشية مقالة). أراد أن ينبهه ليحضر فهمه على ما يقوله؛ لعلمه باستقرار الأمور من الفرائض والسنن."
وفي شرح ابن بطّال: "وقوله لسعيد بن زيد: (ليقولن العشية مقالة). أراد أن ينبهه ليحضر فهمه لذلك. وأمّا إنكار سعيد عليه، فلعلمه باستقرار الأمور من الفرائض والسنن عندهم."
ولعل المؤلّف تصرّف في نقله، لكن تصرفه أدّى إلى خلل في المعنى لحذف بعض العبارات. فوجب التنبيه. ونص الحديث يدعم عبارة ابن بطّال، عدا كون كلامه الأصل المنقول عنه. ثم إنّ النص بحرفه منقول في أوّل الصفحة، بعد قوله: "سابعها"!

_ 72 _
** (31/220): "ويقرر برأيه".
في شرح ابن بطّال: "ويتسوّر برأيه". وهو الصواب، لأنّه من عبارات ابن بطّال المتكررة في شرحه. والله أعلم.

_ 73 _
** (31/221): "ثم أصغوا له كافتهم لمعرفتهم أنه ليس لأبي بكر منازع".
وهو تصحيف من الشارح، أو الناسخ، أو المحقق.
والذي في غريب الحديث لأبي عبيد: "ثم أَصْفَقُوا". وهو بمعنى: اجتمعوا أو أجمعوا. وهو الصواب، لأن ابن الملقّن ينقل عنه في هذا الموضع. وفي غريب الحديث للخطابي أيضا: "أَصْفَقُوا".

_ 74 _
** (31/222): "وإنما أراد ما وصفه من خلافة الأنصار عليهم".
ولعل الصواب: "من خلاف الأنصار".

_ 75 _
** (31/223): "فينتهز الفرصة في إدراك ثأره غير معلوم أن ينصرم الشهر الحرام عن يقين".
و"غير معلوم" في هذا السياق نشاز. والصواب، كما في غريب الحديث للخطابي: "غير مُتَلَوِّمٍ".

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

_ 76 _
** (31/223): "والعقد على الرضا بإمامته والتقديم بحقه"
والذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "والتقديم لحقّه".

_ 77 _
** (31/223): "وكأنَّ موته شبيهة القصة بالفلتة التي هي خروج من الحرم".
وكذا ورد هذا النص في شرح ابن بطَّال. لكن الموت لفظ مذكَّر.
والصواب ما في غريب الحديث للخطابي: "وكان موتُه شبيهَ القصّة بالفلتة التي هي خروج من الحرم". والله أعلم.

_ 78 -
** (31/223): انتقال إلى فقرة جديدة بعد قوله: "فقالوا: هي من الحل".
وهذا يوهم أن قوله: "وقال بعضهم: من الحرم" قول آخر لا صلة له بسابقه.
والفصل في هذا الموضع فاحش...

_ 79 _
** (31/226): "خشي أن يزكي نفسه بعد ذلك عليه."
والذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "خشي أن يزكي نفسه فيعدّ ذلك عليه." وهو الصواب. والله أعلم.

_ 78 _
** (31/226): "قول الصدّيق: (قد رضيت لكم أحد الرجلين)".
الذي في متن الحديث: "أحد هذين الرجلين". فكان ينبغي التنبيه إلى ذلك.

_ 79 _
** (31/227): "الجذيل: تصغير جذل (وأجذل) بفتح الجيم وكسرها."
_ "أجذل" لا معنى لها. والصواب، كما في "غريب الحديث": "والجُذَيل: تصغير جَذْلٍ أو جِذْلٍ". وليس في "غريب الحديث": "بفتح الجيم وكسرها" حتى يعزى إليه.

_ 80 _
** (31/227): "ثبت القدر".
والصواب: "ثَبْتُ الغَدَرِ".

_ 81 _
** (31/227): "صلب الكسر".
والصواب: "صُلْبُ الـمَكْسِرِ".

_ 82 _
** (31/227): "قول عمر: (لم أكره من مقالته غيرها)".
كذا أيضا في شرح ابن بطّال. والذي في متن الحديث: "فلم أكره ممّا قال غيرها". فكان ينبغي التنبيه إلى ذلك.

_ 83 _
** (31/227): "وغُذَيْقُهَا".
والصواب: "وعُذَيْقُهَا".

_ 84 _
** (31/227): "يعني: إشارته بالخلافة إلى عمر لما ذكر أن يقوم لضرب عنقه أحب إليه من التأمير والتقدم للخلافة بحضرته".
والذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "يعني: إشارته بالخلافة إلى عمر لما ذكر أنْ يقدَّم لضرب عنقه أحب إليه من التأمُّر والتقدم للخلافة بحضرته".
والصواب: ما في شرح ابن بطّال، لموافقته لكلام عمر: "كان والله أنْ أُقدَّم فتُضْرَبَ عنقي لا يُقرِّبُني ذلك مِن إثم أَحَبَّ إليَّ مِن أنْ أَتَأَمَّرَ على قوم فِيهم أبو بَكر". والله أعلم.

_ 85 _
** (31/229): "قوله: (ونزونا على سعد بن عبادة) أي: درسناه دروسا عليه في متابعته إلى البيعة، والنزوان: الدنو".
و"دروسًا عليه" مستغربة.
والذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "أي: درسناه ووثبنا عليه" وهو الصواب، والله أعلم. فلعل "دروسا" من تصحيف النسّاخ.

_ 86 _
** (31/229): "والنزوان: الدنو".
والذي في شرح ابن بطّال: "والنزوان: الوثوب". وهو الصواب. والله أعلم. وهذان الموضعان من المواضع الكثيرة التي ينقل فيها ابن الملقّن عن ابن بطّال دون الإشارة إليه، ولم يشر إليها المحققون.

_ 87 _
** (31/230): "الدافة: القوم يسيرون جماعة سير ليس بالشديد".
والصواب: "سيرًا ليس بالشديد"

_ 88 _
** (31/230): "الدافة: القوم يسيرون جماعة سير(ا) ليس بالشديد لضعفهم وحاجتهم، يقال: هم يدفون دفيفا. وقال أبو عمرو: بدال مهملة."
جملة: "وقال أبو عمرو: بدال مهملة"، بعد شرح "الدافة": في النفس منها شيء؛ لأن الشرح الذي ذكره المؤلف هو كلام أبي عمرو. فلعلَّ الصواب: "قاله أبو عمرو"، ويكون ما بعدها (بدال ممهملة) موضعه بعد "الدافة"، وأُثبِتَ هنا نتيجة انتقال نظر من الناسخ. والله أعلم.

_ 89 _
** (31/230): "وأمر ألا يؤمر واحد؛ لئلا يطمع في ذلك فيفعل به هذا الفعل".
وقد أحال المحققون إلى موضع هذا النص المنقول عن أبي عبيد. ولكن، الذي في "غريب الحديث": "وأمر ألا يؤمَّر واحدٌ منهما." وفيه أيضًا: "فيفعل هذا الفعل" ولا توجد فيه "به".

_ 90 _
** (31/230): "وأمر ألا يؤمر واحد؛ لئلا يطمع في ذلك فيفغل به هذا الفعل".
وكان يبنغي ضبط "يؤمر" لرفع الالتباس: "وأَمَر ألاَّ يُؤَمَّرَ واحد". وغياب الشكل حيث يقتضيه المقام من عيوب التحقيق.

_ 91 _
** (31/231): "والمراد ما سلف من قوله: (أنتم رهط دفت دافة من قومكم)".
والذي في متن الحديث: "وأنتم معشرَ المهاجرين رهط". وكان ينبغي التنبيه إلى ذلك. 

_ 92 _
** (31/233): "لا يرتفق بهم فيعطوا إقامة الحدود"
والصواب: "لا يرتفق بهم فيعطِّلوا إقامة الحدود".

_ 93 _
** (31/234): "وعند مالك تنفى البكر الحر، ولا تغرب المرأة ولا العبد"
والصواب: "وعند مالك ينفى البكر الحر، ولا تغرَّب المرأة ولا العبد".
وانظر قول ابن المنذر في الصفحة نفسها...

_ 94 _
** (31/237): "لا يضرب –إذا لم يحفر له- رجليه ولا ساقيه ولا بدنه".
وإذا لم يضرب بدنه، فماذا يضرب؟ روحه؟!
والصواب: "لا يضرب –إذا لم يحفر له- رجليه ولا ساقيه ولا يديه". والله أعلم.

_ 95 _
** (31/238): "وهو المشبه في كلامه بالنساء"
والصواب: "وهو المتشبِّه في كلامه بالنساء".

_ 96 _
** (31/240) فيها: "فصل:" ثم عودة إلى السطر وفقرة جديدة تبدأ بقول الشارح: "يعود على ما ستنبطناه من النفي للمخنث: ذكر الهروي..."
ولا فصل بين "فصل" وباقي الكلام، لأنه متصل؛ والصواب:
"فصل يعود على ما ستنبطناه من النفي للمخنث:"
ثم تستأنف الفقرة...

_ 97 _
** (31/243): "لأنهم كانوا في الجاهلية يعيرون بالهجينة ويعتبرون ابن الأمة هجينا". 
"لأنهم كانوا في الجاهلية يعيِّرون بالهُجْنَة ويَعتبرون ابنَ الأمَة هَجِينا".

_ 98 _
** (31/248): "ورواه عقيل عن (الزهري) وابن أخي الزهري".
ثم جاء في الهامش: "في هامش الأصل: لعله بحذف الزهري هنا؛ لأنه لا معنى لتكراره."
والصواب، كما في "الاستذكار" والتمهيد": "ورواه عقيل والزبيدي وابن أخي الزهري".
وكذا هو في "عمدة القاري".

_ 99 _
** (31/248): "إلا أن عقيلا وحده قال: مالك بن عبد الله الأوسي. وقال الزهري (وابن أخي الزهري): عن عبد الله بن مالك".
ثم جاء في الهامش: "في هامش الأصل: قوله: وابن أخي الزهري يحرر، والظاهر أنه زائد".
ولم يحرر المحققون المسألة!
ولو رجعوا إلى "الاستذكار" أو "التمهيد"، لوجدوا ضالّتهم...
والصواب، كما في "الاستذكار" والتمهيد": "إلا أن عقيلا وحده قال: مالك بن عبد الله الأوسي. وقال الزبيدي وابن أخي الزهري: عن عبد الله بن مالك".

وأتوقف عند هذا الحد، وبه تبلغ عدّة الاستدراكات تسعة وتسعين استدراكًا، مائة إلاَّ واحدًا.
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## الواحدي

*** تصويب




> _ 10 _
> **** في الصفحة 594 من الجزء الخامس: "باب الاغتسالِ إذا أسلم [وربْطِ الأسيرِ أيضًا في المسجد. وكان شُرَيْح يأمر الغريمَ أنْ يُحْبَس إلى سارية المسجد]". وفي الهامش: "لم تقع في الأصل، وهي من اليونينية".
> والذي في اليونينية أنّ تلك الإضافة مضبَّبٌ عليها في رواية أبي الوقت، والالتزام بشرط مطابقة روايته يقتضي ألاَّ تضاف.


والصواب: "والذي في اليونينية أنّ تلك الإضافة مضبَّبٌ عليها في رواية أبي الوقت، والالتزام بشرط مطابقة روايته يقتضي أن يُشار إلى ذلك"

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذكر الشيخ خالد الرباط في بعض المناسبات أنه يقوم بإعداد طبعة ثانية للكتاب؛ لأن أي عمل مثل التوضيح في حجمه وضخامته يحتاج إلى مراجعات ومراجعات...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد قام مشكورا بعمل بريد لاستقبال تصويبات ونصائح الإخوة بخصوص الطبعة الثانية:
tawdeh2@gmail.com
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيمكنك مراسلته بما أدرجته هنا من مشاركات وما ذكرته من تصويبات ...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأمر كذلك لبقية الإخوة الكرام رواد المجلس المبارك..
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أغلب التصحيحات هنا لا يحتمل وجهات النظر..بل هو وجه واحد فقط هو ما ذكره أخونا الواحدي..

----------


## الواحدي

تصويب آخر:





> وأوصلتني هذه الجولة إلى: "باب رجم الحبلى من الزّنا إذا أحصنت" (من الصفحة 211 في الجزء الثالث).


والصواب: الجزء الحادي والثلاثين (31)

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

لا شك أن كتاب التوضيح من الكتب الكبيرة و خدمة كتاب مثل هذا تحتاج عمرا فوجود بعض التصحيفات مغتفر لمحققه لصعوبة الإحاطة بكل الكتاب و المحقق لم يكن لوحده في تحقيقه فهو عمل جماعي لذلك قد تجد بعض أجزاء الكتاب قد خدمت خدمة جيدة و بعضها أقل جودة.

جازى الله كل خير من شارك في تحقيق الكتاب و كل فرد منا يمكنه المساعدة بإرسال إستدراكاته للشيخ خالد الرباط  و بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.





> لا شك أن كتاب التوضيح من الكتب الكبيرة و خدمة كتاب مثل هذا تحتاج عمرا فوجود بعض التصحيفات مغتفر لمحققه لصعوبة الإحاطة بكل الكتاب و المحقق لم يكن لوحده في تحقيقه فهو عمل جماعي لذلك قد تجد بعض أجزاء الكتاب قد خدمت خدمة جيدة و بعضها أقل جودة.
> 
> جازى الله كل خير من شارك في تحقيق الكتاب و كل فرد منا يمكنه المساعدة بإرسال إستدراكاته للشيخ خالد الرباط و بارك الله في الجميع


 
أخي الكريم: كيف علمتَ أنها "بعض التصحيفات"؟
وعلى أي أساس اعتبرتَها "مغتفَرة"؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

على أي أساس تعتبر أنها ليست مغتفرة هل نظرت في الكتاب صفحة صفحة ، هل أكلمت عشره ؟

التصحيفات مغتفرة  على أساس المجهود الذي بدله الشيخ الكريم فأنظر كم خطأ وجدته و احسب عدد صفحات الكتاب ثم قس فالذي يسمعك يظن أن في كل صفحة خطأ.

من السهل انتقاد الغير لكن هذا غير مقبول في الشرع و غمط الحق مرفوض بتاتا فإن لم يعجبك تحقيقه فأعد تحقيق الكتاب بنفسك ان استطعت.


فعلا طلبة العلم لا يشكرون رغم كل ما لاقاه الشيخ في سبيل إخراج هذا الكتاب و الدعاوي القضائية الان بعضهم يغمط حقه.

من حسن خلق المسلم أن يلتمس لأخيه الاعذار فما بالك بشيخ عانى الويلات لإخراج هذا الكتاب فكما تذكرون أخطاءه أذكروا مناقبه أيضا و عمله أفكل الكتاب أخطاء ، ألم تنتفعوا به ؟ 

أبارك للشيخ على هذا المجهود فتحقيق اكثر من ثلاثين مجلدا ليس بالأمر الهين و جازاه الله كل خير.

 و السلام عليكم

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الكريم:
تقول:
"على أي أساس تعتبر أنها ليست مغتفرةهل نظرت في الكتاب صفحة صفحة ، هل أكلمت عشره ؟"
وسؤالي كان: "كيف علمتَ أنَّها "بعض التصحيفات"؟
فأنت المطالَب بقراءة الكتاب، لتثبتَ لنا أنّها "بعض التصحيفات"...
وتقول:"التصحيفات مغتفرة على أساس المجهود الذي بدله الشيخ الكريم فأنظر كم خطأ وجدته و احسب عدد صفحات الكتاب ثم قس فالذي يسمعك يظن أنفي كل صفحة خطأ."
وهل قلتُ ذلك أو أومأتُ إليه؟
ولكن دعني أقول لك: إنَّ كثيرًا ممّا أشرتُ إليه: تصحيفات فاحشة، لا تليق بمبتدئ في التحقيق. ومع ذلك، لم أحكم من خلالها على التحقيق بحكم كلّيٍّ شامل.
هل يرضيك هذا؟
وأضيف: إنّ ما ذكرته قرينة كافية. واللبيب يفهم من الإشارة...
ومنطق "إذا لم يعجبك تحقيقه فأعد تحقيق الكتاب بنفسك إن استطعت" لا يستقيم في مجلس علم ومناقشة علمية. قد يجري على ألسنة تجّار البازارات المحتكرين للسوق، لكن لا محلّ له في مجالس أهل العلم... 
وأنت تعتبر انتقاد الغير غير مقبول شرعا، وتعدُّه غمطًا لحقوق الناس.
وسؤالي: في أية شريعة ورد هذا، حفظك الله؟
وكنتَ في مشاركتك السابقة قلت: "المحقق لم يكن لوحده في تحقيقهفهو عملجماعي لذلك قد تجد بعض أجزاء الكتاب قد خدمت خدمة جيدة و بعضها أقل جودة."
وهنا عدّة ملاحظات:
_ هل قرأت الكتاب كاملا، حتى تسنّى لك الحكم بأنّ بعض أجزائه "خدمت خدمة جيدة و بعضها أقل جودة"؟
_ كلامك هذا فحواه أنَّ العمل الجماعي، الذي يفترض أنَّه مصدر قوة ومزيد إجادة وإتقان، انقلب ليصبح عائقًا عن ذلك بل ليغدو سببا لضعف التحقيق! تأمّل...
_ أنت تقول: "بعض أجزاء الكتاب قد خدمت خدمة جيدة". وهذا يعني أنّ المشرف على التحقيق هو الأكثر إجادة. ونحن لا نعلم أي جزء حقَّقه الأستاذ خالد الربّاط، ولكنّنا نعلم أنّه هو كاتب مقدمة التحقيق. أليس كذلك؟ إذن تأمّلْ معي هذا الكلام الوارد في الصفحة 371 من الجزء الأول (مقدمة التحقيق):"قد انتظم هذا السفر المبارك والذي قبله واللذان بعده في ملك العبد الفقير إبراهيم بن محمد النجسي الحلبي".
ثم قل لي: "النجسي": نسبة إلى ماذا؟ أو إلى من؟
وقلّب الصفحات... إلى أن تصل إلى الصفحة 426، حيث صورة طرّة المجلّد الثاني، وافعلْ ما فعلتُ:
كبِّر الصورة إلى 300 بالمائة، ثم اقرأ، وسيتبيّن لك دون عناء أنَّه "البخشي"، لا "النجسي"، بالشين لا بالسين. ونسبة "البخشي" معروفة في كتب التراجم. وتجدها أيضًا مقرونة بـ "الحلبي". وفي "سلك الدرر" ترجمة لإبراهيم بن محمد بن (...) البخشي الخلوتي البكفالوني الحلبي، توفي سنة 1136 هـ، وذكر أنّ نسبته إلى جده الأكبر: أحمد بخشي. وبكفالون: من قرى حلب.
وهذا التصحيف وقع في قراءة طرة المخطوط!
والله المستعان.

----------


## دار الفلاح بالفيوم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لم يسعفني الوقت لقراءة هذا الموضوع، لكن بنظرة سريعة فإن النقد الموجود نقد علمي وموضع ترحيب وأرجو من الأخ أن يكمل ملاحظاته للاستفادة منها سواء تيسر الطبع مرة أخرى قريبا، أو التعجيل بطبع الملاحظات مستقلة مع ما وقفنا عليه نحن وما وصلنا من آخرين، وهناك سقط يسير أشرنا إليه في موضعه، وتيسر لنا الآن من نسخة جديدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
دار الفلاح

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

أكمل يا واحدي 
جزاك الله عنَّا خيرًا

----------


## أبوصخر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لم يسعفني الوقت لقراءة هذا الموضوع، لكن بنظرة سريعة فإن النقد الموجود نقد علمي وموضع ترحيب وأرجو من الأخ أن يكمل ملاحظاته للاستفادة منها سواء تيسر الطبع مرة أخرى قريبا، أو التعجيل بطبع الملاحظات مستقلة مع ما وقفنا عليه نحن وما وصلنا من آخرين، وهناك سقط يسير أشرنا إليه في موضعه، وتيسر لنا الآن من نسخة جديدة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> دار الفلاح


ليت الدار تقوم بطباعة هذه الملاحظات مستقلة عن الطبعة الثانية ،، فقد حصلنا على نسَخِنا من الطبعة الأولى و ليس هناك ما يضمن لنا الحصول على الثانية منها ،، و تكديس هذا العدد الهائل من المجلدات في الرفوف فيه تضييق علينا لا طائل منه ،،

فأرجو أن تعجّل الدار بطباعة الاستدراكات في مجلد مستقل ،، ففي ذلك كفاية و نفعه أشمل ،،

و جزاكم الله خيرا على حرصكم الشديد ،، كما أشكر الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع على هذه الاستدراكات الموفقّة المسددة ،،

و الله الموفق ،،

----------


## الواحدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لم يسعفني الوقت لقراءة هذا الموضوع، لكن بنظرة سريعة فإن النقد الموجود نقد علمي وموضع ترحيب وأرجو من الأخ أن يكمل ملاحظاته للاستفادة منها سواء تيسر الطبع مرة أخرى قريبا، أو التعجيل بطبع الملاحظات مستقلة مع ما وقفنا عليه نحن وما وصلنا من آخرين، وهناك سقط يسير أشرنا إليه في موضعه، وتيسر لنا الآن من نسخة جديدة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> دار الفلاح


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أشكر للمتكلم باسم "دار الفلاح" ما اتسم به تعقيبه من إنصاف ورحابة صدر. وأكرر شكري ودعائي بالخير للفريق الذي أنجز العمل.
لكنّني أصارحهم أنّ الذي شدّني إلى الاطّلاع  على الكتاب، ولعلّه شدّ الكثيرين، إنّما هو صدوره عن وزار الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية لدولة قطر. هذه المؤسسة التي عوّدتنا على إثراء المكتبة الإسلامية بكنوز التراث، وتعوّدنا منها تعهُّدها للإتقان والإجادة لما تُصدِره؛ ومن ذلك: "نهاية المطلب" لإمام الحرمين، الذي أنجزه المحقق الفحل: الشيخ عبد العظيم الديب...
ولجميع من ساهم في إخراج الكتاب خالص الشكر والتقدير.
والله وَلِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## الواحدي

> أكمل يا واحدي 
> جزاك الله عنَّا خيرًا


جوزيت خيرًا أيها الفاضل.
واستجابة لطلبك ولتشجيع المتكلِّم باسم "دار الفلاح"، سأذكر جملة من الاستدراكات النموذجية:

----------


## الواحدي

**** الصفحة رقم 41 من الجزء التاسع عشر:

في هذه الصفحة يصرِّح ابن الملقِّن أنّه ينقل عن الطبري. و النص غير موجود في تفسيره، لكن في التاريخ (فصل: القول في الليل والنهار، أيُّهما خُلِق قبْل صاحبه). وهو حديث موضوع أشار إليه ابن الجوزي، وذكره السيوطي بتمامه، كلاهما عن حذيفة لا ابن عبّاس. ولم يلتفت ذهن المحقق إلى ذلك، فجاء النص مليئًا بالأخطاء:



** (19/41): "إنّ الله لمّا أبرم خلقه"
عند الطبري والسيوطي: "إنّ الله لمّا أبرم خلقه إحكامًا".

_ 1 _
** (19/41): "خلق الشمس من نور عرشه"
والصواب: "خلق شمسين من نور عرشه". كذا في "تاريخ الطبري" و"اللآلىء" للسيوطي، ويؤيّده سياق الكلام.

_ 2 _
** (19/41): "فأما ما كان في سابق علمه أنه أبدعها شمسا"
والصواب: "فأمّا ما كان في سابق عِلْمه أنه يَدَعُها شمسا"

_ 3 _
** (19/41): "وأما ما كان في علمه أن يطمسها"
"وأمَّا ما كان في سابق عِلْمه أنَّه يطمسها"

_ 4 _
** (19/41): "ولكن إنما يرى مغربها من شدة ارتفاع السماء"
والصواب: "ولكن إنما يرى صغرهما من شدة ارتفاع السماء"

_ 5 _
** (19/41): "فلو نزَّل الله الشمس والقمر كما خلقهما"
والصواب: "فلو ترك الله الشمس والقمر كما خلقهما". كذا عند الطبري، وبه يستقيم المعنى. وقد يكون التصحيف من ابن الملقّن نفسه.

_ 6 _
** (19/41): "فلو نزّل الله الشمس والقمر كما خلقهما، لم يكن يعرف الليل، ولا النهار من الليل"
والصواب: "فلو ترك الله الشمس والقمر كما خلقهما، لم يكن يُعرَف الليل من النهار، ولا النهار من الليل"

** (19/41): قبل "فأرسل جبريل"، عند الطبري والسيوطي أكثر من سطرين، لا يدرى هل أهملهما ابن الملقِّن تصرُّفًا في العبارة؟ أم سقطا أثناء الصف؟

_ 7 _
** (19/41): "ثم خلق الشمس عجلة من ضوء نور العرش"
الصواب: "ثم خلق للشمس عجلة من ضوء نور العرش".
والذي عند الطبري: "ثم خلق الله للشمس عجلة من ضوء نور العرش"
وعند السيوطي: "وخلق الله الشمس على عجلة من ضوء نور العرش"

_ 8 _
** (19/41): "وخلق له مشارق ومغارب"
عند الطبري والسيوطي: "وخلق لهما مشارق ومغارب"، وهو الصواب الموافق لسياق الكلام.
والله أعلم.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)




**** الصفحة 31 من الجزء 19:
_ 1 _
* (19/31): "فقال بعض نحوي البصرة"
والصواب: "فقال بعض نحويِّي البصرة"
والتصويب عن الطبري.

_ 2 _
* (19/31): "وقال بعض نحوي الكوفة"
والصواب: "وقال بعض نحويِّي الكوفة"

_ 3 ، 4_
* (19/31): "وقال آخر منهم: "لم يسمع شجرة لف" 
وصوابه وتمامه عند الطبري: "لم نسمع شجرة لَفَّةً، لكن واحدتها لَفَّاء"

_ 5 _
* (19/31): "ولكن واحدها لفاء، وجمعها وجمع لفّ: ألفاف، فهو جمع الجمع."
الصواب: "ولكن واحدها لفاء، وجمعها: لفّ، وجمع لفّ: ألفاف، فهو جمع الجمع." كما في تفسير الطبري، وبه يستقيم الكلام.


* (19/31): "رواه الطبري" في الهامش. 
ولا وجود لرواية، وإنّما هو كلام الطبري.

_ 6 _
* (19/31): "وقيل: الغلب: الأعتاق، وهي النخل"
= العِتاق. 
 ولعل في النص سقطا أو وهمًا من الشارح،. فالغُلْب: الغلاظ الأعناق. وهذا يعني أنها "الأعناق".
ولعلّها "العِتاق"، لأنّ بعضهم فسّرها بأنّها كرام النخل.
والله أعلم.

_ 7 _
* (19/31): "وقوله: (نَكِدًا): قليلاً. زاد جماعة: عشرًا".
والصواب: "وقوله: (نَكِدًا): قليلاً. زاد جماعة: عَسِرًا"
وكتب التفسير واللغة خير شاهد.والله أعلم.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)




**** في الصفحة 42 من الجزء 19

_ 1 _
* (19/42): "كأنه جبل ممدود"
والصواب: "كأنه حبل ممدود"

_ 2 _
* (19/42): "أسودين مكدرين"
الذي عند الطبري والسيوطي: "أسودين مكوَّرَيْن"

_ 3 _
* (19/42): "فيرجعان ويختلطا بنور العرش"
والصواب: "فيرجعان ويختلطان بنور العرش"

_ 4 _
* (19/42): "جرت الشمس من العجلة"
والصواب، كما في تاريخ الطبري: "خَرَّت الشمسُ من العجلة"

_ 5 _
* (19/42): "(فتقع في نجم) ذلك البحر"
وفي الهامش: " في (ص 1): قال: فتقع في عمق البحر"
وفي تاريخ الطبري: "(فتقع في غمر ذلك البحر". وهذا قريب ممّا جاء في (ص 1). 
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)


ثمَّ أشياء أخرى مجاورة...
_ 1 _
** (19/15): "وسبب غضبه لعله علم أولئك؛ لأنهم علقوا آمالهم بعاجل الدنيا دون الآخرة. نبه عليه ابن الجوزي."
والصواب: "وسبب غضبه لقلة علم أولئك؛ لأنهم علقوا آمالهم بعاجل الدنيا دون الآخرة."
كما في "كشف المشكل". وعبارته: "أمّا تغيُّر وجهه لقلّة علم أولئك، فإنّهم علَّقوا آمالهم بعاجل الدنيا دون الآخرة".

_ 2 _
** (19/19): "لأنه إذا حكم فقد فرغ ما بين الخصمين"
والصواب: "لأنه إذا حكم فقد فرغ ممّا بين الخصمين"

_ 3 _
** (19/19): "قيل: معناه دون العرش استعطافًا أن يكون شيء من المخلوقات فوق العرش"
والصواب: "قيل: معناه دون العرش، استعظامًا أن يكون شيء من المخلوقات فوق العرش"

_ 4 _
** (19/20): "أنّه ماس له"
والصواب: "أنّه مُماسٌّ له"


_ 5 _
* (19/27): "بل من قال فيها بالعصبية كافر"
لعلها: "بل من قال فيها بالسببية كافر"، كما يدل عليه سياق الكلام.

_ 6 _
* (19/29): "ماذا طلابك علم شيء غيّبت --- من دونه الخضر أليس ينال"
والصواب: "ماذا طلابك علم شيء غيّبت --- من دونه الخضراء ليس ينال"
والبيت، كذا الأبيات التي تليه، كل ذلك يروى بألفاظ مختلفة.
_ 7 _
* (19/30): "(والهشيم): ما خف من النبت أو تفتت".
والصواب: "(والهشيم): ما جَفَّ من النبت أو تفتَّت".

_ 8 _
* (19/35): "وقيل: منحرفة"
والصواب: "وقيل: منخرقة".

_ 9 _

* (19/36): "لأنّ الأصل فيه أوتسق". 
والصواب: "اوتسق"

_ 10 _
* (19/36): "أي: يجمع ضوؤه"
والصواب: "أي: تَجَمَّع ضوؤه"

_ 11 _
* (19/37): "ويدخل نهار الشتاء في ليلة".
"ويُدخِل نهارَ الشتاء في ليله".
_ 12 _
* (19/43): "فيسقط من أفق السماء في العين"
والصواب، كما في تاريخ الطبري: "فتَسْقُط من أفق السماء في العين"

_ 13 _
* (19/43): "فذلك حين يمضي النهار".
والصواب، كما في تاريخ الطبري: "فذلك حين يضيء النهار" 
والله أعلم.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)



وبعد؟ 

وبعد؛
هذه استدراكات خلصت إليها بعد قراءة الصفحات من 9 إلى 45 من الجزء التاسع عشر.
وقد ركّزت على متن الكتاب المحقَّق، ولم أتجاوزه إلى الهوامش وما تقتضيه من وقفات تتعلّق بالعزو والإحالات وما إلى ذلك؛ كما لم أتعرّض للرقم والشكل وتقسيم الفقرات...
وهذه الصفحات، إذا ما استثنينا منها متن أحاديث البخاري، سواء ما كان منها في أوّل الباب أو مكرَّرًا كلّيًّا أو جزئيًّا في الشرح، إضافة إلى بعض البياضات، تصبح عدّتها: 34 صفحة.
فعدد الاستدراكات: 33، وعدد الصفحات: 34!
وقد أوردتُ هذه النماذج، لأنّ الأخ الكريم "عبد الكريم" استهول أن يكون في كل صفحة خطأ...
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## الواحدي

تصويب:




> _ 54 _
> ** (1/353)" "الجوزقاني".
> وفي السطر الذي يليه "الجوزقاني"!


والصواب: " وفي السطر الذي يليه "الجورقاني"

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ما شاء الله .. تبارك الله
سلمت عيناك وسلم عقلك
حفظك الله اخي الكريم من بين يديك ومن خلفك
ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## الواحدي

> وهذه الصفحات، إذا ما استثنينا منها متن أحاديث البخاري، سواء ما كان منها في أوّل الباب أو مكرَّرًا كلّيًّا أو جزئيًّا في الشرح، إضافة إلى بعض البياضات، تصبح عدّتها: 34 صفحة.
> فعدد الاستدراكات: 33، وعدد الصفحات: 34!


بل عدد الصفحات: 27، لأنّ الصفحات التي استثنيت: 9!
أخوكم ضعيف في الحساب...
(ابتسامة)

----------


## زنجل

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
إلى الإخوة:
أبي فهر السلفي
وأبي حاتم بن عاشور
وزنجل
جزاكم الله خيرًا على المتابعة والتعقيب.

----------

